# how to guage heat press pressure when pressing transfers



## twistedlight (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello, Im very new to pressing transfers to t-shirts, and am having some trouble pressing onto t shirts using some stock transfers I picked up. I first pressed some black/white transfer lettering, and that transfered perfectly to my shirts, but its the multi-color transfers Im having difficulty with. When I press them using the guidelines given, and try to peel them off the shirts, the color doesnt seem to transfer to the t-shirt, and comes back up with the transfer sheet. I followed the heat, and time guildlines to a T, and Im guessing the only other issue is pressure. Im not sure how much pressure is medium, or light or whatever...I dont want to damage the arm of the heat press by applying too much pressure. When I press the arm of the press down, am I supposed to use some of my bodyweight to lock it into place? Im using a mighty press lite by the way. Anyone have any insight on this, please reply. Thanks.

I also saw a previous post on this issue, but it didnt really clarify much for me as far as the amount of pressure needed for certain transfers.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey twistedlight,

Did you ever figure out what the problem was with this situation?

I thought it was an interesting question/problem.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Me too! What happened!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The problem sounds like a pre heat situation. You must pre-heat your tee before placing the transfer on it. get rid of the moisture. I set my pressure just tight enough so I can't pull the shirt out. No need to squash it. If you leave lines around the frame of press on the shirt you may be pressing too hard.


----------



## shirtguy (Apr 21, 2006)

Depending on the type of ink used it sounds like a temperature problem on your machine. Don't trust your temp gauge. I would raise the temp in 10 degrees til it works. Sometime cold peel need to be pulled quickly. YOu will have to play along with it til you figure it out.


----------



## deeperblue (Jul 11, 2007)

thinking of starting pics on t-shirts small biz in canada...having trouble finding pricing on blank t-shirts......can anyone please tell me where to get the cheapest t-shirt in canada without it looking like tissue paper?...........
.......Deeperblue


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

deeperblue said:


> thinking of starting pics on t-shirts small biz in canada...having trouble finding pricing on blank t-shirts......can anyone please tell me where to get the cheapest t-shirt in canada without it looking like tissue paper?...........
> .......Deeperblue


Canada is kind of big to be shipping cases of shirts across the country. Try to find someone local that offers multiple-brands aka distributors. All major distributors stock good quality, its up to you and yor clients to choose the unit price point.

In the Toronto area, you can try Gaults (former Mackle Fashions) or Sanmar.

You can also buy direct from "aa", "AAA" etc. in the Tdot...but depends on where you are located to make it cost effective etc...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

deeperblue...this is an old thread on heat press pressure...you might want to start a new thread or go to the t-shirt threads and pick on nearer to what you are looking for. here is a link to a thread about paper in Canada
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t1099.html


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

This was posted by another user named Don Ford:

A good rule of thumb to find the starting point for your pressure is to place a dollar bill or a piece of paper about that size on the front and each side of the lower platen with about half of it hanging over the edge. Close the upper heat platen and try to pull the bill/paper out. If you can pull it out, tighten the adjustment knob 1/4 to 1/2 a turn, close the heat platen and try to pull the bill/paper out again. When you get it to the point that you can't pull it out, that is going to be a good starting place when you put the shirt on the press and close it. You want it to close to where you just get a slight "snap" when it locks down. Not so tight you have to force it closed or open.

Good luck
Mark


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Great advise Mark I will take it into consideration....

I have a sunie digital heat press machine and I have no Idea on how to determine the pressure. The FM transfers require a 55-60 lbs pressure to apply the transfers. I know I have to turn the pressure knob, but how can it be adjusted to a 55-60 lb pressure? Does anyone have a clue or an answer?


----------



## roxcell (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is my advise regarding guage heat press pressure.

1st:It should be easy to find boiling.
2nd: Put a drop of water on your finger and touch it to the platten. If it sizzles, you have boiling. 
Then lastly,Scale from there. 

Also, there are little strips of paper or wax on paper that turn color with different temps. There are used as monitors when you ship, store, or test sensitive electronics.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Put your finger in there.if it hurts its medium pressure.if it really hurts its high pressure.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I finally gave up on pressure and bought a machine with a pressure setting. But temp was the big thing I have one press that is 30F off, I use a laser temp tester from home depot. Even then you have to play with it and hold it close to get a good reading, it will also tell you if you have even temp across the platen.


----------

